# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  مقاله یا کنفرانس  در مورد     امنیت در SQL Server

## sg.programmer

سلام
کسی مقاله یا کنفرانسی  در مورد     امنیت در SQL Server   داره برام قرار داره یا جای که بتونم بگیرم
تشکر؟

----------

